# Stuffed flounder



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone have a good stuffed flounder recipe? Are yall using premade stuff to put in or making your own? I have the flounder, and a little can of fresh crab just need yalls expertise


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

This 1 is boudin w/ crawfish, gr. onion, sweet onion, and cajun seasoning. Other way we do it is go to HEB and get some of the stuffed crabs in the seafood dept. Add more crab meat, gr onions, & diced jalapenos w/ cajun seasong and cook on pit, basting both w/ garlic/butter sauce every 30 min. till stuffing is 165*.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i like to stuff mine with crawfish cornbread


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

sounds good guys. is this better suited for the oven or the pit?


----------



## Saltster82 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pit, only dainty fellows would use the oven for this!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking stuffed flounder!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I really liked a combination of the heb spinach dip, shrimp, plus your favorite seafood seasoning. Quick and very tasty


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Never pre-made. You might as well catch a pre-made Flounda.. Take the lil extra time n $ to go fresh..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=484220


----------

